# Buck not going for the doe



## Skybunny11 (May 8, 2013)

Today is my first breeding of my Satin rabbits. My doe is about 7 or 8 months and my buck is about 10 months old, he seems to not want to mount the doe. He tried once but was didn't breed successfully (its his first time so I didn't think anything of it) I've brought her to his cage about 3 times and ever since then he just wont mount her. I'm thinking about attempting to table breed them but I'm not really sure on the method to that.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 9, 2013)

There can be a few suggestions to this. One I have heard is stick the buck with an older buck. This may seem absurd but people swear by it.

Something else you can do is move him to a location around some females. This will mentally stimulate him and may help.

Table breeding can be very successful. Is the doe lifting for him? If she isn't you may need to help. If a buck stops trying to mount I will let the doe run around the cage a little. This helps him get more interested and then he ends up trying again. Have you checked your doe to see if she's at the right time? You can check her vulva and you want it to be very dark red in color. If it is pink you may want to wait for her and try again later.


----------



## majorv (May 9, 2013)

Sarah made some good suggestions. Sounds like he needs some more confidence and putting him next to the doe can help him get into the mood. An inexperienced buck can be put off by an aggressive doe...was she going after him?


----------



## Jaded (May 9, 2013)

I had this same problem awhile ago. My buck wasn't interested in the doe, I had two rabbits at the time and then I bought another doe to complete my trio and then he done the job right.


----------

